# My 1st Couple Shoot



## gummibear (Dec 10, 2010)

This was my first couple shoot and my first shoot aside from family. They're coming up on their first Anniversary . I would really appreciate any C&C. I will post a few at a time. The rest are in my member gallery. 
We were losing light fast, with the whole daylight saving time thing, but we may have got some good shots.

1. 1/125 F2.8






2. 1/80 F4





3. 1/30 F2.8





4. 1/30 F2.8





5. 1/1000 F2.8


----------



## tirediron (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nicely done; not a lot to say about these really, other than a couple of minor niggles.  -Suggest that clients wear complimentary coloured clothing, avoiding white and black.  -Crop the last two to move the subjects out of the middle of the image.  Very much like the composition in # 2.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 10, 2010)

all looks well but #4 looks very much underexposed IMO 
great job on these though


----------



## David-Wayne (Dec 10, 2010)

You are off to a great start!  I would like to see the couple a in other portions of the photo than dead center. And watch out on that lightroom vignetting slider bar, i think its turned a little high, a little too un-natural.  But pretty nice work, I wish i could have had a 2.8 on my first shoot!!


----------



## gummibear (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. I guess I did go a little overboard on the vignette. Still not really sure when or how to use it, but I like the feel it gives. I use Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2, and I'm still learning alot about it. #4 does look underexposed, you think I can fix it?
Will post some more


----------



## gummibear (Dec 11, 2010)

1. 1/100   2.8





2.  1/100  2.8





3.  1/160  2.8





4.  1/250  f3





5. This was kind of an outtake but we liked it, it cracks me up everytime, they were so much fun.





6. This was an outtake too but still funny, I like how she's all serious and he's not, lol


----------



## gummibear (Dec 11, 2010)

And these were both ideas that I took from this forum, I couldn't tell you who, because I don't know. I hope that it's a compliment that I used your ideas.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 11, 2010)

I really like the second shot in the first set, however I think the branches should be cloned out--it's a little distracting.


----------



## Mecal (Dec 11, 2010)

in the 2nd set, #3, the guy isn't looking at the camera, but the girl is.

#2 in the 2nd set is pretty neat


----------



## gummibear (Dec 11, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> I really like the second shot in the first set, however I think the branches should be cloned out--it's a little distracting.


 
Ok, thanks for your opinion. I wanted to try the whole 'frame within a frame' but maybe I just didn't hit it quite right.


----------



## gummibear (Dec 11, 2010)

Mecal said:


> in the 2nd set, #3, the guy isn't looking at the camera, but the girl is.
> 
> #2 in the 2nd set is pretty neat


 

Yeah, we also have one where he is looking at the camera, But its kinda his personallity to be a little distracted so we kept it. 
Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2010)

To separate your subjects from the backgrounds so they 'pop', you need to use supplimental/fill lighting.

I recommend using the vertical camera orientation whenever people are standing and to use a slightly lower camera angle more often.

Lastly, get closer, either physically or with a longer focal length.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 11, 2010)

The greatest success here is a beautiful photogenic couple you got here to handle and their affection is the fragrance of these images and your with your expertise could capture the best of their moments  and movements; liked all of them with slight variations 

Regards


----------



## Over Exposed (Dec 12, 2010)

I still think the vingette applied in many of the second set is too abrupt and strong. To me it looks like a wide angle shot where a thick rimmed filter was used rather than an intentional edit. The focus seems very soft to me in many of the shots as well, but that may just be the compression applied by the site used to host them?

The compositions are fairly strong though. The last split shot in the second series is really cool imo.


----------



## gummibear (Dec 12, 2010)

KmH:
   Thanks! I will use fill lighting more next time, this was really the first shoot I've ever done with a reflector and the photos that I took in the field lacked a reflector , mainly because the sunlight was going down fast. Ah ha! Yes the one pic where they are seated and it is vertical - I should go for horizontal when they are seated? And I realized I didn't do much with the focal length when making this post. That is something I've learned from this shoot.

Frequency:
    Thanks for your post, they are a very photogenic couple, and I would by no means call me an expert, but thanks, I'm flattered.

Over Exposed:
    wow, I guess I did go overboard on the vignette... The site did compress them some so they do seem a little soft to me also. Thanks for your input.


----------



## stephyg (Dec 15, 2010)

i love the last one!  goood job!


----------



## Allen (Dec 15, 2010)

stephyg said:


> i love the last one!  goood job!



Agreed.  That is the best of the bunch.


----------



## gummibear (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Corvphotography (Dec 24, 2010)

i love the last one too.


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 25, 2010)

gummibear said:


> And these were both ideas that I took from this forum, I couldn't tell you who, because I don't know. I hope that it's a compliment that I used your ideas.


 

Ugh... please loose the vignette! Especially on the last one. Like the shots though!


----------

